# crusty scabs on ears



## jdunton (Jun 23, 2013)

I adopted a 3 year old doe that came with this problem. On the tips of her ears she has some scaley raised scabs. It looks to me like a fungus of some kind. I've tried getting rid of it and haven't had the best of luck. I have to keep some kind of topical antifungal cream or ointment on it to keep it under control. I have to scrape off the scabs and apply the ointment. It has now migrated to her udder. She is very cranky now when I try to milk her, understandably. I'm sure it is very uncomfortable. Has anybody ever had this type of problem? I'm pretty new to raising goats so this is the first case I have seen like it. Any help to completely get rid of it would really be appreciated. I've used a product called Krudzapper and it seemed to work, but I ran out of it and have some more on order.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably mites. Treat her with Ivomec or Ivomec Plus. Buy the injectable and inject it at 1cc per 40 lbs. Do 3 injections at 10 days apart.

Put some MTG on the areas too.


----------



## jdunton (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been treating her with Ivomec regularly. What is MTG? I know of a product called MTG for my horses manes and tails...if it the same thing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you mean by treating her regularly? How often and at what dosage?


----------



## jdunton (Jun 23, 2013)

I haven't injected, but orally every couple months at a rate of 1 ml per 100 lbs....I think that is the recommended rate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, recommended rate orally is 1cc per 20 lbs. For mites you should inject. Plus you really shouldn't worm unless there is a problem.


----------



## jdunton (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you for your information. She has also had a cough and I was told that treating with Ivomec usually gets rid of the cough. Her cough is gone now. I couldn't remember what rate on the oral Ivomec, but I was doing whatever the box said for goats. I'll have to check that when I get home. I'll try the injection. Thanks again. Any info is greatly appreciated since I am just learning how to care for these wonderful creatures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The box dosages are always wrong. They never give a high enough dose for goats. Even when they say it is a goat dosage.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Does she have pink skin on her ears? It's late in the year for sunburning, but I had a few this year that got sunburned and were scabby on their ears for some time. I have one doeling who is still scabby from being sunburned awhile ago, but it's slowly healing.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you give sub Q or in the mussel ?
I have a goat with the same symptoms except his is on ears nose and has a cough too. Could it be allergies his eyes are pink on the lids


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

SUB Q....its less painful...injecting Ivomec is 1 cc per 40#..


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you


----------

